# baby composite



## wxnut (Jan 18, 2006)

I did my first baby shoot, and while no one single picture really stood out to me as being a winner, I decided to make a composite of a bunch of shots, and am very pleased with it. It is sized for an 11x14 print. I plan to frame it in a white 16x20 frame (or maybe smaller) with pink matting. Think that might look good?  How does the print itself look?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 18, 2006)

You should be pleased...  nice results.

May I suggest something other than the black?  With everything else keyed on the lighter side, I don't think the black is doing anything good.  Maybe a "prettier" font too...  something more delicate.

Nice job.

Pete


----------



## wxnut (Jan 18, 2006)

Good points. I tried a variety of fonts in photoshop, but nothing was really soft and fuzzy like I was looking for. I will try a different color for the background. Any suggestions? Maybe a darker shade of pink? I didnt want to over do the pastels.  Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Lally0724 (Jan 19, 2006)

Can I be completely honest, I like it, except for the picture of the eye.  I think it really takes away from the overall loook.  When I looked at the collage, it was the first photo I saw, and I kept going back to it, and I really don't think it should be the focus of the collage.  Also with having it and the close up of the toes/fingers (sorry, I can't remember what they were) in the same corner, it sort of seems to weigh down in that corner.  Just some observations, other than that I think it's quite beautiful and you captured some great moments.
Lally


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree with the comment regarding the eye and the toes together in the bottom left, it does seem to weigh the picture down in that corner. I was wondering how it would look with the eye, say, in the top left corner and the toes in the bottom right corner. They seem like they need to be away from each other.

All in all, I'd say it is a very pretty collage and captures some cute moments of the babe


----------



## terri (Jan 19, 2006)

Part of the problem with the eye shot might be due to the black border. If you like it there, keep it while you try other border colors to lighten it. fwiw, it's not bothering me at all - I like the whole thing! 

You've caught some very sweet expressions here. And the lower right image shows her as such a little bundle of joy, it just makes me want to pick her up for a cuddle!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 19, 2006)

My favorite is the one you have centered.  As far as matting goes, I always mat my images with white.  I just personally think that colored mattes take away from the image.  There is already so much pink in these that I think having a pink matte matte would really be overdone.


----------



## JonK (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd go with white too for the frame/border/BG...it suits the mood of the images.
Also agree with the comments on the eye shot...I think maybe it is just too disembodied and close. I'd consider removing it altogehter. As for the other images I think they all work well together and are some sweet shots. 
Keep at it.


----------



## wxnut (Jan 22, 2006)

I did the changes you all recomended and I must say it does look much better. I accidentally deleted the old one so we cant do a side by side, but you may remember the black background, block lettering, and the awefull "eye" shot. Is this one better???






Doug Raflik
http://www.dougraflikphotography.com


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 22, 2006)

Nicely done, Doug.  It's much like I had in mind.

Pete


----------



## wxnut (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW PETE! That drop shadow REALLY adds to the whole thing.  Well done. 

Doug


----------

